# Euer Traummonitor



## strongstancer (9. April 2015)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab mir mal gedanken gemacht, was ein für mich perfekter Monitor leisten können müsste. Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Ideen und Wünsche. Ob das dann alles realistisch ist, sei mal dahingestellt (z.B. 5K@144Hz oder sowas...)

Also mein Monitor sollte in etwa so aussehen:

Seitenverhältnis: 21:9
Größe: ca 44 Zoll -> macht mit 21:9 dann ca 100cm*45cm
Auflösung: ca 4200*1800 Pixel
Bildwiderholrate: 120Hz mit Adaptive Sync, aktives 3D
Panel: curved IPS (mitca 10cm Tiefenunterschied)

Natürlich sind mir die Probleme eines solchen Monitors bekannt...
Die 7,56 MP (Megapixel) sind etwas weniger als 4K mit ca 8,3 MP müssen irgendwie übertragen werden, das schafft aber nichtmal Display Port 1.3 mit 4 Leitungen ohne Sub-Sampling. Zusätzlich muss natürlich die Grafikkarte auch erstmal diese ca 950 MP/s (bei 120Hz) leisten können... Da streikt selbst ein 3-Way Titan X-SLI.
Weitere schwierigkeit sehe ich beim 3D und Adaptive Sync, denn dann muss die Shutterbrille ja nicht mit 60Hz shuttern sondern eben so, wie die Grafikkarte es dem Monitor vorgibt... ob das mit der aktuellen Technik möglich ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ansonsten könnte man 3D und Adaptive Sync nicht gleichzeitig nutzen.

Wahrscheinlich gibts auch noch mehr Baustellen, als mir hier gerade einfallen.

Was würdet ihr euch wünschen?


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2015)

Ist ja bei dir noch sehr viel Wunschdenken.  

Mir reichen 34", 21:9, 3440x1440, IPS, 75Hz.

Also der hier - nur eben mit 1440p: LG Electronics 34UM67-P, 34" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## rabe08 (9. April 2015)

* sehr gute Schwarzdarstellung
* erweiterter Farbraum
* Minimum 8k
* Größe max. 27"
* perfekte Ausleuchtung über die gesamte Fläche
* kalibrierbar
* alle Vorteile von ePaper, OLED, LED zusammen

=> wird wohl noch etwas dauern


----------



## SEK-Medic (9. April 2015)

44" Monitor? Wtf  Das ist ja dann wie im Kino, aber in der ersten Reihe 
min. 8k auf max. 27"? Wtf  Dann hoffen wir mal, dass die Skalierung hinhaut. Momentan kannste selbst 4k bei <27Zoll in die Tonne drücken.


Perfekter Monitor...puh...ich warte momentan auf:

>28Zoll, >4k, 144Hz, IPS,G-Sync und das für unter 700€


----------



## Stueppi (9. April 2015)

Mein Traum wäre es wenn die Blacklight Technologie von meinem BenQ xl 2411z nicht verbugt wäre oder ich so ein Tool geliehen bekommen würde mit dem ich das Firmewareupdate draufziehen könnte.


----------



## Goldini50 (9. April 2015)

Ich will ein runden Monitor !!


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2015)

VA/OLED,27-30",WQHD-UHD,240Hz,echte 1ms Reaktionszeit ohne Überschwinger, unter 1ms Inputlag.
Gsync und 3D wären ok, aber kein Muss.
Preis bis 1000€.


----------



## BuzzKillington (9. April 2015)

28" UHD, 75hz und FreeSync, das ist alles, was ich brauch


----------



## Atent123 (9. April 2015)

32 Zoll G-Sync AMVA+ 144 Herz.


----------



## dsdenni (9. April 2015)

28" IPSoderAhIPS oder AMVA+ 
144Hz Freesync von 20-144Hz


----------



## Amon (9. April 2015)

Der Aprilscherz Monitor für 1337€.


----------



## 442 (9. April 2015)

27", IPS oder MVA, 1440p, Freesync zu nem günstigen Preis.
Oder 21:9 mit mehr Unterstützung.


----------



## Neronimo (9. April 2015)

16:9

IPS

FullHD, aber lieber *WQHD*

24" - 25"

Guter Schwarzwert, aber auch schöne Farben und gute Blickwinkelstabilität

Zum Spielen geeignet  (Reaktionszeit,Inputlag etc...)

Displayport

G-Sync vielleicht, kein muss

alles in allem für *max. 300€*

Oder einfach: Danke DELL, dass es dich gibt


----------



## Atent123 (9. April 2015)

Neronimo schrieb:


> 16:9
> 
> IPS
> 
> ...



Du meinst VA ?


----------



## Neronimo (9. April 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Du meinst VA ?



Was ist denn daran besser??? 

EDIT:  Hab mal gegüügelt, eig. sind doch IPS am besten? 
Look here:  TN, VA und IPS ? Alles über Monitore - com! professional


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2015)

Der Schwarzwert und zwar ne ganze Ecke besser als bei IPS.


----------



## Atent123 (9. April 2015)

Neronimo schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran besser???
> 
> EDIT:  Hab mal gegüügelt, eig. sind doch IPS am besten?
> Look here:  TN, VA und IPS ? Alles über Monitore - com! professional



Naja schau dir mal AMVA+ an.
Farben wie IPS,Reaktionszeiten zwischen TN und IPS und gute Schwarzwerte.
Du kannst ja IIama Anschreiben das die gefälligst eine WQHD Version raus bringen sollen.
VA hat übrigens keine Probleme mit BLB wie IPS und auch keinen Glow.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2015)

Hör auf von VA zu schwärmen.
Warum bauen die nicht endlich mal nen neuen mit über 60Hz?


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (9. April 2015)

Dell UP2715K jedoch bitte mit Displayport 1.3 und für den halben Preis.


----------



## Benie (9. April 2015)

Mein Traummonitor wenn man den noch so nennen könnte, wäre eine Art dickere Folie die man zusammenrollen kann wie ne Papierrolle.
Die könnte man überall hin mitnehmen und ausgerollt an die Wand pinnen, oder da wo immer ich es gerade hin platziert haben möchte.

Bildschirmdiagonale richtet sich natürlich nach der Breite und Höhe der Rolle, da gibt's alle Größen die man sich wünscht, von 24" bis hoch zu 75" Zoll Kinofeeling 
Die Technik dahinter ist natürlich über alles erhaben und richtet sich nach dem oder die Benutzer die davorsitzen.
Ein eingebauter Iris Scanner errechnet den optimalen Wert für Reaktionszeit, Inputlag, Farben, Auflösung usw. so das es immer die optimale Bildqualität für jeden Benutzer gibt.

Sozusagen mittendrin statt nur dabei, egal bo bei Spielen oder nen Hollywood Blockbuster.

Das wäre mein Traum "Monitor"


----------



## S754 (9. April 2015)

Wünsche mir:

-24"
-Ultra HD
-60 Hz
-FreeSync und G-Sync kompatibel

Also genau mein jetziger Monitor, außer dass Freesync/G-Sync fehlt.
Paneel ist mir wurscht, weil ich da keinerlei Unterschied bemerke.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Paneel ist mir wurscht, weil ich da keinerlei Unterschied bemerke.



Na sag das mal nicht zu laut, da kriegst von der IPS Fraktion einen auf den Deckel.


----------



## S754 (9. April 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Na sag das mal nicht zu laut, da kriegst von der IPS Fraktion einen auf den Deckel.



*Dann sag ichs nochmal: Ich bemerke keinen Unterschied zwischen TN und IPS!*
Ich habe einen TN und IPS nebeneinander stehen und im Betrieb.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> *Dann sag ichs nochmal: Ich bemerke keinen Unterschied zwischen TN und IPS!*
> Ich habe einen TN und IPS nebeneinander stehen und im Betrieb.



Welche Monitore sind es denn? 

Ich habe hier einen Dell mit IPS neben meinem TN-Laptopdisplay. Sowohl bei Farben als auch bei Blickwinkel ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2015)

Naja, das TN Panel im Laptop meiner meiner Frau ist so ziemlich das grausamste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.
Da kann man nicht mal ne Serie gucken, da ist mir selbst mein Handy lieber zum gucken.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (9. April 2015)

lustig wirds, wenn man sogar optimal draufschaut und trotzdem an den Rändern nichts sieht^^

Mein Traummonitor wäre mal eher bisschen höher...16:9 finde ich schon irgentwie zu breit im Verhältnis zur Höhe


----------



## DKK007 (10. April 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Mein Traummonitor wäre mal eher bisschen höher...16:9 finde ich schon irgentwie zu breit im Verhältnis zur Höhe



Dann bleibt ja eigentlich nur 16:10. 4:3 o.ä. gibt es ja schon lange nicht mehr

BTW: Ich verwende auch 1920x1200. 1080 finde ich in der Höhe zu wenig, deshalb ja dann 3440x1440.


----------



## JimSim3 (10. April 2015)

Ich will nen Monitor der Breit ist wie drei, curved und mit touchscreen auf dem ich Bildsignale von unterschiedlichen Videoeingängen beliebig platzieren kann und per touch verschieben/vergrößern/verkleinern kann.

Also bspw. nen 42:9 Monitor 70" mit ner 10080x2160 Auflösung, entweder spreche ich den ganzen Bildschirm mit einem Signal an, oder ich mach daraus zwei 21:9 Monitore oder 2 16:9 Monitore und einen 10:9 Monitor auf dem ich unterschiedliche Bildsignale darstelle...


EDIT: Der ganze Blickwinkel / Farbtreue / 144Hz / Adaptive Sync / etc. kram versteht sich ja von alleine.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (10. April 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann bleibt ja eigentlich nur 16:10. 4:3 o.ä. gibt es ja schon lange nicht mehr
> 
> BTW: Ich verwende auch 1920x1200. 1080 finde ich in der Höhe zu wenig, deshalb ja dann 3440x1440.



Das wäre mein Traummonitor EIZO FlexScan EV2730Q, "Rundum-Widescreen"-Monitor mit 1920 × 1920 Bildpunkten im 1:1 Bildformat
nur in 144hz, höhere Pixeldichte und vvl bisschen billiger wie 1200€.
4:3 war auch klasse Leider hab ich mein alter CRT nicht mehr, hätte ich schon längst wieder aufgebaut


----------



## S754 (10. April 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Monitore sind es denn?
> 
> Ich habe hier einen Dell mit IPS neben meinem TN-Laptopdisplay. Sowohl bei Farben als auch bei Blickwinkel ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.



Es ist ein Dell P2415Q mit IPS. TN hab ich hier einen von Benq, Belinea und das von meinem Think Pad, schaut alles gleich aus.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. April 2015)

Ich will einen 27" SED 4K mit 144hz, die >1ms Reaktionszeit und der fast nicht vorhandene Inputlag wären auch nicht schlecht


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (13. April 2015)

24 Zoll
FHD
60Hz
VA-Panel
Freesync

für max. 200 Euro


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2015)

Traummonitor?
Das wäre jener der zur rechten Zeit im Laden steht wenn ich ihn brauche. Dann schaue ich was die Technik leistet und ich davon benötige


----------



## Superwip (13. April 2015)

Ist ja klar...

-Auflösung höher als die Auflösungsgrenze des Auges (bei üblicher Bildschirmgröße bzw. Sitzabstand geht das in Richtung "8k")
-Kontrast zwischen dem dunkelsten Grauwert und Weiß höher als der wahrnehmbare Kontrastumfang des Auges (~100000:1), perfekte Schwarzwerte
-Farbraum übertrifft den Farbraum des Auges
-Mindestens 3x14Bit oder 12Bit+12Bit Alpha Farbtiefe angesichts des Kontrastumfangs
-0 Reaktionszeit
-0 Inputlag
-mindestens 300Hz Bildwiederholrate
-76cm Diagonale

Mit der RGB-LED/OLED Technik, bei großen Bildschirmen/TVs auch mit der Plasma oder FED/SED Technik lässt sich das durchaus wenigstens annähernd erreichen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (13. April 2015)

Pixel so klein wie ein Atom


----------



## Atent123 (13. April 2015)

Ich habs mein Traummonitor kann seine Eigenschaften ändern so wie ich das Will und sich auch in Größe und Format verändern.


----------



## Superwip (13. April 2015)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Pixel so klein wie ein Atom



Unnötig. Der Monitor muss nur besser sein als das Auge. Spätestens ein Monitor der besser ist als das blaue Abbe-Limit mit grob 200nm Pixelabstand ist unnötig.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (13. April 2015)

Superwip schrieb:


> Unnötig. Der Monitor muss nur besser sein als das Auge. Spätestens ein Monitor der besser ist als das blaue Abbe-Limit mit grob 200nm Pixelabstand ist unnötig.




nein.


----------



## Superwip (13. April 2015)

Nein?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (13. April 2015)

Würde mich stören wenn es nur so grob wäre


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2015)

200nm sollen grob sein?
Nur mal als ganze Zahl, das sind 0,0002mm (hoffe die Nullen stimmen)


----------



## soth (13. April 2015)

Offensichtlicher Troll ist offensichtlich.

Ich bin da ganz bei Superwip, aber für den Schreibtisch tut es auch ein kleinerer Bildschirm


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (13. April 2015)

îhr wisst schon das das nur ironisch gemeint war? dachte das ugly smiley würde alles sagen


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2015)

Naja mit dem  hätte es geklappt


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (13. April 2015)

das nächste mal dann^^


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2015)

Ich sag es ja immer wieder, wir brauchen ein Ironie und ein Sarkasmus Schild.


----------



## Superwip (14. April 2015)

Bei noch kleineren Pixeln würden diese durch Brechungseffekte nur noch unschärfer werden und keinen wesentlichen Vorteil bringen. Bei selbst leuchtenden Pixeln eventuell nicht aber unnötig ist das dennoch. Selbst bei einem Mikrodisplay das an eine Optik angebunden ist könnte man kaum davon profitieren.


----------



## jamie (14. April 2015)

27"
FullHD
>144Hz
möglichst geringer Input-Lagg


----------



## HisN (14. April 2015)

Philips BDM4065uc mit 120hz und gsync
Gibts nicht, also nehme ich mit dem Philips bdm4065uc vorlieb bis es ihn gibt.


----------



## Antoine_OHara (15. April 2015)

Ein Holoprojektor.. oder gleich an ganzes "Holodeck".

Mittendrin statt nur dabei.


----------



## strongstancer (15. April 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Philips BDM4065uc mit 120hz und gsync
> Gibts nicht, also nehme ich mit dem Philips bdm4065uc vorlieb bis es ihn gibt.



Den hab ich mir mal bestellt, als er auf amazon güntig war, bin mal gespannt, wann der geliefert wird und ob er mich überzeugen kann. Hab bisher 3 40-42 zoll TVs ausprobiert und alle unzureichend gewesen und zurückgeschickt. Vllt kann der Phillips meine 3x 24" 16:10 Dells im Portrait Modus ablösen. Dass der Monitor nicht "Curved" ist (was  ich mit den 3 Dells ganz gut simulieren kann) werd ich mich aber wohl dran gewöhnen müssen.

Kannst du mir denn sagen, was der so als Monitor auch fürs gamen taugt?


----------



## Noxxphox (15. April 2015)

30"+ 4k in 21:9 (ob das gut geht...^^) und das mit 144hz (weil ich sehr empfindlich bin, brauche 80-90fps+ für ein flussiges spielgefühl)


----------



## blackout24 (16. April 2015)

21:9
5160x2160
34" Curved IPS
120 Hz GSync

Und dazu noch eine Traumgrafikkarte die das betreiben kann. Denke, wenn meiner in 5 Jahren vllt. mal den Geist aufgibt wird es auf jedenfall ein 21:9 Monitor, wahrscheinlich aber eher 1440p.


----------



## Watertouch (16. April 2015)

3x 1440p Eyefinity natürlich mit der OLED Display Technologie  und dazu extrem schmale Ränder xD ach ja das wär ein Traum :/ nur leider unbezahlbar wenns mal kommt. Frequenz natürlich 144Hz.
Oder einen einzelnen 7680x1440 Monitor, Curved versteht sich.


----------



## blackout24 (16. April 2015)

Ach ja OLED, würde ich bei mir noch hinzufügen. Liebe die geile Schwarzwerte und Farben, meines Samsung Smartphones.


----------



## strongstancer (7. Mai 2015)

Nachdem ich jetzt den Acer Predator XB270HUbprz (27 Zoll 16:9 WQHD IPS-Panel mit 144Hz und G-Sync ab 30hz) einige Tage zum Testen hier hatte und an meinem neuen Schreibtisch jetzt ca. 10 cm näher am Bildschirm sitze hab ich etwas umgedacht.

Die 144 Hz des Bildschirms konnte ich zwar nicht bedienen, denn je nach Game und Einstellungen kam ich über 100fps nicht hinaus, und in GW2, welches ich aktuell hauptsächlich spiele bin ich je nach Umgebung mit 70-80fps  und mittleren Einstellungen schon am CPU-Limit (mit 50% GPU-Last bei WQHD und 80-90% bei 4K). Das G-Sync habe ich dabei als das interessantere Feature erlebt, wobei der Unterschied vom G-Sync wieder weg für mich wesentlich größer war, als der zum G-Sync hin. Doch leider funktioniert G-Sync nur im Vollbild (nicht im Vollbild im Fenster, was ja letzlich Fenstermodus ist), was dann mit den anderen beiden Monitoren hochkant daneben zu Problemen führt, da das Umschalten auf den Desktop und wieder zurück mit der Konfiguration jeweils ca. 3-4 Sekunden dauert.

Also aufgrund der nun veränderten Sitzposition würde für mich nun ein 35 Zoll 16:9 bzw. 40 Zoll 21:9 Bildschirm infrage kommen. 16:9 dann bitte in 4K, bei dem 21:9 würde auch UWHQ mit 3440*1440 reichen. Curved-IPS-Panel mit 144Hz und G-Sync sollten sie haben, aber bitte schon ab 15-20 Hz und bitte auch im Fenstermodus.

Und das ganze Natürlich bezahlbar, sprich höchstens im 3stelligen bereich, am liebsten unter 600€.


----------



## HisN (8. Mai 2015)

strongstancer schrieb:


> Kannst du mir denn sagen, was der so als Monitor auch fürs gamen taugt?



Funktioniert bestens wenn man keine 120Hz erwartet.


----------

